# how can you tell if a cory is pregnat



## crazyt123 (Feb 27, 2005)

please help


----------



## crazyt123 (Feb 27, 2005)

anyone


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

ummmmmmmmm, corydoras dont get pregnant, just full of eggs. they are slightly fatter?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Females are larger and fatter than males but other than that I dont know....


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

When female is filled with eggs it is often possible to see the outline of them.


----------



## crazyt123 (Feb 27, 2005)

i can see the eegs


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

That doesn't mean you will have babies. You have to trigger the spawn in cories. Even then the eggs could get eaten, not be fertilized, or fungus. Cories take a long time to raise also. (Less than a year)


----------

